# Menieres disease



## greywizard (Dec 3, 2010)

anyone on the forum with managed menieres disease ?
any ifo welcomed
cheers


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Menieres Disease*

My wife has had for it 10 years or so and is well managed. Not nice at first obviously but drugs are available to help with some control. We always use the Tunnel as boats and water are a no go.

If you want to speak to her PM me and I will PM you back with our telephone number or start with email first if you wish.
Bob


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

yes me.been controlled by stematol tablets, worst feeling in the world, i used to have to lay on the floor, so as not to fall any further.
Dennis


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Apologies for the American sell but it is possibly relevant.

I had BPPV different to Menieres but frequently these conditions get confused, cured it with one 2 minute home manipulation, this was over five years ago.
(see nearby utube films for BPPV manoeuvres

The above immune disorder theory is possible Glycosan and zinc supplements are excellent for boosting the immune system. good luck and I hope your wife feels well soon.

I really hope this helps................


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh boy do I know what you are going through  I found it helps a great deal to talk especially with some one else who has it as well.

I've had it since 1994, if you need to natter please pm me, email me, or phone me, I am happy to talk ant time.

Best regards,

Keith


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I have labarynthitis, but have looked up the advice we use at NHS for Meniere's disease. I hope you might find this link helpful - look at all the pages for the condition as it works through the symptoms and then the treatments:

http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Menieres-disease/Pages/Introduction.aspx


----------



## greywizard (Dec 3, 2010)

*menieres disease*

thanks for your kind replies--i haqve just been diagnosed with it and can see all our retirement plans being ruined if i have to give up my licence.
thanks again.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Greywizard, don't give in to this thing, fight it, make it go along with you, not you with it. I went down that road and it can be a long way back, believe me it can be managed. 8) 
Don't give up on your plans for your retirement, seek out all the ways to fight back, go away in your motorhome for short periods to make you forget this, keep busy, listen to music, anything that occupies your mind on different things.

You are not alone :wink: 

Keith.


----------

